# I'm new to all this



## CDN1 (11 Apr 2005)

Sorry if this is in the wrong place.

First off i'm 20 and from Victoria BC with no military expierence or anything, but i've been in the scouting organisation for over 10 years.   My dad worked for the military as a civilian for 20 years driving busses for dockyard then cfb esquimalt...my grandpa worked for the military as a civilian as a construction worker aswell but don't know how long. I was reading about the anti depressants some people used and got denied because of them...i've used some back when i was in councelling but that was like 4 years ago.   I'm a slacker and not much of a hard worker unless i have to be, i'm a slow worker, i got a few insecurities like getting naked infront of people, i cant change infront of them also, and eating where tons of people are i most of the time cannot do, not a good talker,and not in shape.   I'm intrested in the army but don't know anything about them...people who know me from a message board i go to know just how i am also and think i should do this as i've been posting about different career options as i don't know what i wanna do with my life...

Been intrested in the military for a few years, a friend wanted me to join the navy with him last year aswell.   A friend from work told me about the reserves and said it's 1 day a week 3 hrs a day 15 bucks an hr.   I wouldn't mind trying for this but i need info from you military guys before i make a decision if i wanna do this or not...who knows, i may like it and be good at it and wanna join the full time army.

I also wanna mention that about 5 years ago i took out my knee playing goalie (my position) in floor hockey and it's never been the same since...kneeling down for long periods of time i can feel it, sometimes just walking i can feel it...i've had surgery on it before and surprised the specialist as i was 1-2 months early in it healing...i don't mind pain, i'm used to pain and don't let it stop me.   I once took my knee out playing hockey (after the surgery) and kept on playing even with my knee hurting like heck and withou a goalie stick ;D and a slapshot to my eye with those cement balls and kept wanting to play and didn't feel a thing.

Do you guys think i have a chance? please be honest, i can take it    i also like traveling and women


----------



## TCBF (11 Apr 2005)

Wether you have a chance or not, if your knee could talk, it would sat don't do it.  I was in good shape when I joined, and it takes a toll on you even then.  Guys with previous injuries almost always get re-injured, then get to spend a few months/years in PAT/PAL platoons, waiting for the 'crats to let them release.

Don't do it.  Your knees will love you for NOT doing it.  If you join, you WILL injure them again.  The original injury will be obvious, and the Docs will say "Not our fault - not our problem Laddie."

Don't join.

Tom


----------



## CDN1 (11 Apr 2005)

What about trying to strengthen my knee? or if i didn't have my knee problems? could i have made it? i havn't taken it out in a few years now.

If army is out of the question then maybe the airforce? i dont like cleaning so i wont be navy.


----------



## TCBF (11 Apr 2005)

If you don't like cleaning, then all three are out.

But, hey, look on the bright side, you're a civy in Victoria, life can't be all that bad.  

Tom


----------



## CDN1 (11 Apr 2005)

You got no idea...


----------



## TCBF (11 Apr 2005)

Okay, I got no idea, but joining with a bum knee and any other unresolved issues will just amplify any problems you have, not solve them.  You would be a burden to yourself, and those in the CF who then have to look after you and your injury.

But hey, don't believe me, go talk to a recruiter.

Tom


----------



## career_radio-checker (11 Apr 2005)

Quote:
" I'm a slacker and not much of a hard worker unless i have to be, i'm a slow worker, i got a few insecurities like getting naked infront of people, i cant change infront of them also, and eating where tons of people are i most of the time cannot do, not a good talker,and not in shape.   I'm intrested in the army but don't know anything about them...people who know me from a message board i go to know just how i am also and think i should do this as i've been posting about different career options as i don't know what i wanna do with my life..."

Dude, I know I have never met you and I can type this "critique" comfortably from behind my desk, but going on the information you're providing. For your sake and ours DON'T JOIN!

I don't mean that in a derogatory way but let me tell you what BMQ (Boot Camp)   is like for a reservist. 
-Wake up time is about 4:45am 
-PT is at 5 or 5:30am (You alternate days between running PT and doing a ruck march. Our rucks were 25lbs minimum + webbing (ammo pouches) + riffle. The longest distance they test you on is 13km but we did many mornings of 5 km and 10 km marches)
-at about 7am you finish PT and rush to the showers. space is limited and you MUST make your timings!!! So sometimes you shower two to a stall and for about 70 seconds. 
-Next you are marched over for chow. Your Corporal will give you 15 minutes to eat (in a pact room) and then be lined up to be marched over for room inspection
-After room inspection you're off to sit in a class for 8 hours and listen to stupid army regulations :rage: :rage: :rage:. You do every thing in your powers to stay awake but you WILL fall asleep :boring:. Then you'll be asked to stand up for the remainder of class.
-Class ends at 4-5pm and then you're off to get supper at the mess (Lunch is brought to you at "school")
-After supper its back to the shacks were you will repent your sins from earlier in the day through change parades, more inspections, and Cleaning.
-If you're lucky, they will let you off at 7 or 8pm. And have just enough time to do your laundry, and homework. In bed by 11pm
-Repeat process x 57 days and you learn the definition of "sleep f***ed".

Seriously, my platoon had maybe total 6 days off --- including the one day we left base.
It is ALOT of cleaning, ALOT of sharing spaces, ALOT of physical activity.

No one is perfect when they arrive but if you do not progress quickly people will immediately turn on you. (just tellling you how it is)
We had a girl who joined up half way through the course to complete the Soldier Qualification portion of the Course. The previous year she was sent home because of *surprise* a knee injury. Sure enough, on our ruck march her knee started to hurt and she couldn't carry on. Being true to the motto "No soldier left behind" WE have to take her gear and carry it for her. While she limped along, one budy carried her riffle and webbing while another took her rucksack. Don't forget they have their own stuff too.

This, combined with her innability to do other tasks, did not make her popular and she faced a lot of pressure from the staff and students to leave. Not through hazing or abuse but through glares and stares. Plus she was approached by staff many times. She did get sent home before the end of the course.

Also, if you do not work hard you will also face the same pressure. I did. My first couple weeks I was a total bag, then realized what I had to do and things got better. If you watch "full metal jacket" you'll sort of get an idea what it's like (Minus of course the hazing and violence) but people do yell at each other alot. 
And I did the basic for Reserve Signalers. Our job is not considered to be physically demanding in comparison to the other trades. I cringe to think what an infanteer or armoured recce has to go through >.
That's the army side anyways, I don't know what Airforce of Navy courses are like


You have to ask yourself: Reserves is only 1 day a week and 3 hrs a day. But I am expected to go out regularly on exercises taskings and have to perform to the best standards that others have set for me. If I don't meet those standards people could, theoreticaly get injured or die.   

Now to prove that I'm not all negative. I too am fascinated with war. I bet you have a library full of war books, and play war-themed video games. Have you thought about working for a war museum? I would love to do that job and I'm sure many people on this site would agree.
keep searching


----------



## CDN1 (11 Apr 2005)

That basicly sums it up for me, thanks 

Don't join the military, check.  I don't mind the work but the girl with the knee problem...i know nothing about war history so i couldn't even do that  video games i can do though ...i guess this will also be added to my list of failures :'( ahwell that's life.


----------



## kincanucks (11 Apr 2005)

CDN1 said:
			
		

> That basicly sums it up for me, thanks
> 
> Don't join the military, check.   I don't mind the work but the girl with the knee problem...i know nothing about war history so i couldn't even do that  video games i can do though ...i guess this will also be added to my list of failures :'( ahwell that's life.



Okayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy lets move on to the next person now.  Best of luck there CDN1.


----------



## Gouki (12 Apr 2005)

CDN1 said:
			
		

> If army is out of the question then maybe the airforce? i dont like cleaning so i wont be navy.



Sounds like you won't like basic training either. Or for that matter .. how about any worthwhile career? I hate cleaning too pal, but to wimp out because of one sore aspect ... heh, whatever.

And besides, we all know cleaning is a good reason not to join the Navy .. let's ignore the experience, travelling, comradery, history/tradition ....

... ah nevermind.. Not gonna bother any further with a lost cause.

I'll just echo Tom: Don't join.


----------



## CDN1 (12 Apr 2005)

Actually i'm a janitor in real life...but i'm not wimping out of anything, they said dont join because of my bad knee so why argue? you guys know what you're talking about and i don't know a thing. My knee still bothers me time to time and here is the whole story on my knee

I was playing hockey and went down to stop the ball and felt my knee go out and just stayed there tons of pain and the whole class gathered around me. I tried to get up but collapsed and went back down, i couldn't get up....so they had to help me up and i left school and hardly being able to walk at all...anyway then it got better as a few months passed and i went back into the gym and played some basketball and jumped up in the air, came down and before i hit the ground i took my knee out AGAIN and left home in pain. I then had surgery about 2-3 months later and even though they said for me to stay off my leg i just crawled around the house rather then stay in bed and took the pain. Then i didnt feel my knee anymore and it was about 1-2 months early and got it checked and it seemed fine...went back to the specialist and it seemed fine except everytime i left it would hurt alittle...then near haloween a few years ago i jumped on my bed to look out the window and i took my knee out again :/ anyway then still a few years ago i went to Vancouver and played hockey there my knee felt fine and stuff and i went down and WHAM my knee went out AGAIN and that was the last time i've taken it out, i even got gross looking xrays that almost make me throw up everytime i see them of my knee...i havent taken my knee out in a few years but time to time wheather i'm kneeling or just out of the blue walking around i can feel alittle pain. My surgery was orthoscopic surgery...i took out my ACL or something.

I'm sure this will be a concern if i'm holding 100lbs on my back running 20-30km.  I know you didn't talk about my knee problem but that's the main aspect on why i shouldn't join and not because i'm wimping out because of something i don't like (yes i know..or was just told the navy isnt all cleaning), or atleast what they are pointing out, i dont got knowledge in anything about military just that it looks fun, you server your country, you travel, you work hard, you meet lots of people especially women D) and it can help you later in life with a career not in the forces.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (12 Apr 2005)

Sounds like he needs somone to sort him out... The reserve wouldn't be a good option because of apparent motivation problems, and the ease of quitting (if you're weak). If he could manage to get in, and not get the boot, the regs would probably be good for him.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (12 Apr 2005)

CDN1 said:
			
		

> Actually i'm a janitor in real life...but i'm not wimping out of anything, they said dont join because of my bad knee so why argue? you guys know what you're talking about and i don't know a thing. My knee still bothers me time to time and here is the whole story on my knee



You need to stop listening to people who are telling you what you "can't" do. Why Argue? Because no one except you should be limiting yourself.


----------



## career_radio-checker (12 Apr 2005)

" you meet lots of people especially women ("
 ;D LOL ;D oh that's a good one.

That's a misconception I had when I first joined. When we (speaking on behalf of the people I know) go out to bars we take off every piece of evidence we can that points to our affiliation to the army (curse you regulation haircuts  :warstory 

Unless you want to "drive the bus" on your night out, you'll forget that you're in the army.


----------



## TCBF (12 Apr 2005)

"the regs would probably be good for him."

 ;D

Welcome to MY jungle.

 ;D

Tom


----------



## George Wallace (12 Apr 2005)

Tom

Do you figure "Two Clues"?


----------



## TCBF (12 Apr 2005)

The last platoon I put through Cornwallis, we started with 119.  We gradded under a hundred, and that was with a lot of re-couses in.  Lost mostly through injuries.  Knees, largely.  Kids who wore micro-lite runners now wearing Cbt Boots and Ankle Boots.   If the course had been longer, the PERI's could have tapered the trg, but with ten weeks, 25% losses were considered acceptable.

In St.Jean in 96 - 97, we had an eight week course and 50% losses.  The shorter the crse, the less of a chance the staff will take with you.  How the sections and platoons do on the various drill tests and major inspections was how the instructors were merited for PERs.  Because the warning system took three weeks minimum, an instructor had until the thiursday of WEEK TWO to decide if a kid could make it or not.  Cull the herd and cut your losses, or kiss the instructor's career goodbye.  Guess who lost: The Recruits.

Tom


----------



## CDN1 (12 Apr 2005)

Well this is what i'm going to do...go to the doctors to check out my knee and let me know if it's gonna be fine or get surgery again on it and maybe wait a while and check then, then possibly try...talk to a recruiter after i go to the docs and get writing of it to him so he see's what it is and will know from there.  I don't know why but i been sad since the first person said don't try it...i've never been sad about not being able to get  job ???


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (12 Apr 2005)

CDN1 said:
			
		

> I don't know why but i been sad since the first person said don't try it...i've never been sad about not being able to get   job ???



Dude, well STOP BEING SAD! If you can't do it yourself, get some help or something, (you mentioned you were on anti-depressants before.) 

You have to develop a stronger mindset before you attempt any army training, otherwise you'll be fucked from day one. The minute some instructor starts yelling at you that your boots look like shit, and your room looks like crap after you spent hours cleaning it, you can't just run off and cry. Same goes with the PT: you'll find it very difficult to push yourself if you have no mental strength, even if you're in phenomenal shape. 

Also, the army isn't for everyone, don't be upset if it just isn't for you. The only reason people have said so on these boards is from what you've mentioned about yourself: that you don't like hard work or cleaning, aren't in shape, and that you have bad knees. Heck, they might not let you past the medical for the knees anyway...

Good luck with whatever life throws at ya, man.


----------



## CDN1 (12 Apr 2005)

Well i'll find out from the doctor Thursday anyway...and i don't mind hard work, i do the dirty stuff at my work anyway...i work at a mall and clean the outside...i've worked looooong shifts aswell, i've even stayed extra time after work when i didn't need to to help out so i don't mind hard work at all, and i've done hard work outside of work aswell, i've done plenty of hiking up and down mountains and through trails...i even did the cape scott trail if you know what that is with a 50 pound bag on for 8 hours and fell into mud waist high...since i've been in scouts canada for a long time even though 20-30kms is nowhere near any of that but i'm sure i can do that no sweat...i've taken physical pain more time then i can count and not wimped out once unless i absolutly just can't go (like when i first took out my knee, i couldn't move at all...but the other times i could).  I've got help because i've had a really bad life but what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger as the saying goes.  I've faced death a few times aswell...i'm sure being in the army all this stuff i am can change...it's just the matter of my knee's.  I'll ask the doctor if maybe surgery again and letting it heal this time rather then keep walking on it even with the pain then if it can possibly get better, i can do alot of things others wimp out on...give me a bowl full of worms/beetles/whatever else that you want that's in the woods and i'll eat it without hesitation...i may look at it for a second just to see it then eat it though.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Apr 2005)

CDN1 said:
			
		

> ....I've got help because i've had a really bad life.....



I've a feeling i'm going to cry...................wait, no, its gone !!

Honestly your last post contradicts your first !  If you are realy interested in the miliatry that ask yourself some serious questions and make sure thats what you want because IMHO, its not just a job ( not to be cliche or anything) and like someone said, you are going to need a stronger mindset.  Regardless of what you have done before in life, in the military, there's no life like it ( here i go again !) and you can't compare it. The stress will not be the same and what will be asked of you at times will be more demanding that you can imagine right now.

You can eat a bowl full of worms ? Does that prove anything ?


----------



## CDN1 (12 Apr 2005)

Eat to survive if you're lost?


----------



## aesop081 (12 Apr 2005)

CDN1 said:
			
		

> Eat to survive if you're lost?



Anybody can do that.

I was re-reading some of your previous posts and i suggest you don't join the airforce either...you would have to clean the shitter in the aurora ! So that basicaly rules out all three elements.......


----------



## Torlyn (12 Apr 2005)

CDN1 said:
			
		

> Eat to survive if you're lost?



Shoe in for Survivor: Canada or Fear Factor...  

T


----------



## aesop081 (12 Apr 2005)

Torlyn said:
			
		

> Shoe in for Survivor: Canada or Fear Factor...
> 
> T



 ;D ;D ;D ;D

Talk about the wrong stuff !!


----------



## aesop081 (12 Apr 2005)

CDN 1,

What is it you wish to do in the military anyways ?


----------



## CDN1 (12 Apr 2005)

Serve my country, travel, fight...


----------



## aesop081 (12 Apr 2005)

CDN1 said:
			
		

> Serve my country, travel, fight...



I meant : what trade do you want ?


----------



## CDN1 (12 Apr 2005)

Aslong as i can do those things any is fine, but i'm told they tell you what you're good at then you go there. I still dunno what i wanna do for the rest of my life anyway. But i know if i give up then why bother trying to begin with.  If you back out from little things then you don't deserve it anyway, i don't like cleaning but i do it in life and work anyway and i'll do it if i make the army  so all i gotta do is adapt and change my ways if i wanna have any success at all...i gave up earlier but i was wrong to, if you wanna go for something then go for it even if people tell you otherwise, i just wanted to know what the military was like and if i'd have any chance at all with it, if i didn't then i'd have to adapt and role with it, it's only 4 years anyway, that's not much of your life...and if you like it and good at it then great, if not then atleast you tried your best and even got personal skills and job skills out of it and extra money (which i'd hardly spedn...i'll keep it in maybe a retirement savings bond or something).  No harm in trying, even if i fail the medical i can always try again...who knows, maybe someday my knee might get better or a treatment for it comes and ixes everything...aslong as i try my best, can keep up with the rest, can take what everyone can do (i'll train myself before) then i'll be fine.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Apr 2005)

CDN1 said:
			
		

> Aslong as i can do those things any is fine, but i'm told they tell you what you're good at then you go there. I still dunno what i wanna do for the rest of my life anyway.




I'm sorry but you realy need to get your head screwed on right and do some research into the CF. The recruiting FAQ section would be a good place to start. From what i can see from your posts, you don't have a clue as to what you would be getting into and you are listening to people who don't have one either.

Maybe the CF just ain't for you.....


----------



## TCBF (12 Apr 2005)

Try writing the civil service exam, or being a prison guard.

Tom


----------



## CDN1 (12 Apr 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but you realy need to get your head screwed on right and do some research into the CF. The recruiting FAQ section would be a good place to start. From what i can see from your posts, you don't have a clue as to what you would be getting into and you are listening to people who don't have one either.
> 
> Maybe the CF just ain't for you.....



I edited it more.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Apr 2005)

CDN1 said:
			
		

> I edited it more.



I give up Kid......enjoy


----------



## CDN1 (12 Apr 2005)

You make it sound like this is the hardest job in the universe...


----------



## TCBF (12 Apr 2005)

Because if you ain't cut out for it, it is.

Tom


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Apr 2005)

Quote from TCBF,
or be a prison guard.

...........and I said "pardon"? 8)


----------



## aesop081 (12 Apr 2005)

CDN1 said:
			
		

> You make it sound like this is the hardest job in the universe...



Not always...but the days that it is the hardest job in the universe..we need people who can deliver. I've been on both ends of the spectrum...first as a combat engineer and now as an aesop.   The army was demanding...and to my surpise, the airforce is even more !

I realy think you need to do more research into the trades that are in the CF and to how the recruiting process works.   You have some serious misconceptions and you bring with you baggage ( emotional and physical) that IMHO makes you a liability......

Do your homework and some serious soul searching kid...you need it


----------



## 404SqnAVSTeach (12 Apr 2005)

Don't want to stereotype... but is it sounds like to me that he came hear to be pitied... Oh poor you... yes join in, we will be able to accommodate one more useless dead wood  :crybaby: :crybaby:

Being a instructor, I noticed that there is always that one student, thank god they come around too often, that wants you to feel bad for him.  My last one actually cried... wait for it...  :'( :'( :'(  for not being top student.   :boring:  He made us dig thru all the exams because we must had made a mistake... NOT.   It doesn't sound like a whole lot, but it was a 2 1/2 months course, 14 exams.  He was convinced that if he had top student, he would get his advance Corporal.  The way I look at it, if he was a deserving candidate, that the paperwork should read: Passed with an average of 90%... vice: he was top student. Not a huge difference in the end.

ALL I can say to you kid is: Stay home... 

Joining the Army... You have to be ready to be deployed on a short notice.  In Kosovo and Afghanistan, they wear a big backpack, riffle and ammo.  :warstory:   Want to go for the NAVY... you will need sea legs.  :threat:  It doesn't sound like much, but when the ship is going thru rough seas (most of the time in the Atlantique) you will need them to prevent from slamming into the bulkheads.  THe Airforce, we went to Kosovo too.  In Afghanistan, we were in a nearby country to help the war effort.  If you can't even pick up a mop, then stay home.  Those drip trays don't clean themselves.  

Non really... Stay home.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Apr 2005)

404...

You read my mind !  Were you in the FLIR lab yesterday morning ?

CDN1,

Listen to 404sqnAVstech.......STAY HOME !!


----------



## CDN1 (12 Apr 2005)

This is the most negative board i've ever been too, you don't think people can change? i never came here to feel pittied, i came here to see what the army is like and if i'd be any good...that's why i gave out what im like in real life, so you'd have a better look at me and know, i never posted here to be spat at and told im nothing but worthless like you guys have told me, forget it this is obviously the wrong place to visit.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Apr 2005)

Alright then.......good luck in the CF kid.

Mods....lock 'er up !!


----------



## aesop081 (12 Apr 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> A generic characteristic of most military types is that they are rather blunt, even more so with a somewhat...odd post. Get used to it. You came looking for advice and got it, regrettebly it seems for you, military folks don't hold any punches.
> 
> We don't need whiners, complainers, sissys, half-arsed workers etc in the CF. But we do need smart, fit, hard-working and dedicated people, and we need them all the time. Sit down, think about who you are and if you fit into any of those categories. If you fit into the ones we want for the CF, then by all means, apply. But if you don't think you are, then don't waste your time or the CF's time.
> 
> Its your decision to make. But take to heart what has been said, the lazy and the undedicated need not apply.



One of the best posts i have ever read on here !

We have 2 votes for lock-up.....i'de say tha motion is carried !!


----------



## 404SqnAVSTeach (12 Apr 2005)

Sorry for my bluntness kid but, if you join, you will need to carry your own weight and some. 

2332Piper some it up for all of us.  On the other hand, if you show, heart and dedication, you will see a lot of support and help all around you.  Just keep in mind that you want to join, you will be joining a familly with a lot of traditions.


----------



## CDN1 (13 Apr 2005)

Ok sorry i know you guys are just trying to tell me how it is but i really wanna try this, i'm still researching things, i can look for things that dont require something i can't do, maybe an artiliry, tank driver, those truck drivers who carry the troops, weapons person...but if it's necissary i'll go to school and learn this before i start out...before i even was gonna try for it i was going to train myself before hand anyway and make sure i can take it.  But it's not up to me, it's up to them if i'm able to do this.


----------



## cgyflames01 (13 Apr 2005)

> I'm a slacker and not much of a hard worker unless i have to be, i'm a slow worker, i got a few insecurities like getting naked infront of people, i cant change infront of them also, and eating where tons of people are i most of the time cannot do, not a good talker,and not in shape.  I'm intrested in the army but don't know anything about them...people who know me from a message board i go to know just how i am also and think i should do this as i've been posting about different career options as i don't know what i wanna do with my life...


 I dare you to say this at your recruitment interview


----------



## Torlyn (13 Apr 2005)

CDN1 said:
			
		

> i'm still researching things,



It's apparent from your posts that you've missed one vital source.  Believe it or not, the Canadian Forces have their own website!  (shocking, but true).  Check out http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/home/index_e.aspx , and once you've done that, researched a few MOC's you might like (MOC = Military OCcupation) THEN come back and ask questions.  By then, you will have done your research, so your questions won't get torn apart for being ignorant.  Good luck.

T


----------



## DogOfWar (13 Apr 2005)

Kid if you want to do it so bad JUST change your attitude and spend the next year building yourself physically. If you wanted it bad enough you would see this stuff as minor. Shit, piss, or get off the pot. There is no reason you cant do this- but no one will give you it. 

You can change your life. That being said you arent ready now. BUT you can make something of yourself. Now get out and get it done or get back to cleaning the mall.


----------



## backinblack (13 Apr 2005)

The thing that concerns me is if you take offense to what has been said here instead of seeing it as constructive... how are you going to take it in Basic Training?

If memory serves me correctly, my instructors in Basic held back no punches when they found it necessary to correct me on any subject, whether it be how I made my bed, how clean was my bunkspace, how shiny were my boots, etc.  No, I can't say that they were too congenial about it either.

Having said that though, the time I spent in Basic Training was THE most memorable time in my life.  I learned a lot about myself and my abilities.  If I could go back in time, I wouldn't trade in the time I spent in the CF.  It was challenging, but also THE most rewarding thing I have ever done in my life, bar none.

Also, if you do change your attitude and decide to join, you will find out fast that life in the military is not about the individual person, it's about the entire team and what you can contribute to it.

Good Luck with your decision.


----------



## Zombie (13 Apr 2005)

CDN1, I'd say that you are the only one that truly knows if you have what it takes to make it in the CF. Based on the information you put in your original post, there's not a chance you would make it, and that's why you got the responses you did. It's that simple. If you tried it and did fail, you could look back on your post and use all those excuses for why you weren't able to make it. Do not post excuses before you've even tried, post questions as to what the life is like and how you can overcome your obstacles. Good Luck.


----------



## Meridian (14 Apr 2005)

CDN1 said:
			
		

> i can look for things that dont require something i can't do,




Why are you so concerned with the things you can't do? Can not (can't) is a strong word. Maybe indeed you CAN'T do these things... but maybe you can and just don't want to.

Not wanting to do something is not the same thing as not being able to do something.

The fact that your knee is bum may indeed mean that you CAN'T be in the combat arms. It may even mean you can't be in the forces entirely. I don't know, I'm not a CF Physician; neither are you. 

----------------------------

Look, it's clear that at this point of your life, the forces would be a bad move for you to make. The military indoctrination schedule is DESIGNED to make you hate the stupid stuff, but show you that you CAN move past it and make a real difference... whether by carrying just your rifle, leading a platoon of troops, flying a transport aircraft over a warzone or clearing the deck of your frigate so the helicopter can land. 

If you are already 100% convinced that you can't do certain things... then you will never do them, even if you actually can.


Look, I can pretty much bet that you wouldn't be able to pick up a supermodel, without even knowing you... but maybe you could if you actually tried?


You need to get a hold of yourself and your life. A job (any job, including the forces) is not the solution to your current predicament. The solution is getting a hold of your passions, and realizing them.   If like was a cakewalk, would you honestly enjoy the little things that make life so great as much?

You are a janitor now...  someone has to clean... Im not saying stay as a janitor, but why not gain some real experience doing it? Sure parts of the job suck. But you can teach yourself self-discipline, you can build experience, get excellent references, build a network of contacts, design a new wunderproduct, suggest better ways of cleaning or utilizing your time at work, etc.  Outside of work you can organize yourself to enjoy the things you really enjoy in life.


----------



## CDN1 (14 Apr 2005)

Just got back from the doctors, said i should only do this if it's what i really want, he gave my knee some excercises and i felt no pain, he also pressed hard on my knee and right beside the big fat part of your knee i felt some pain where they did the surgery at...it's still alittle tender.  Also said stuff like infantry is out of the question so i can't be a soldier person running around, he said i should get a desk job if i make it.


----------



## Gouki (14 Apr 2005)

Nothing wrong with a non-combat arms job. Nothing wrong with it at all.


----------



## TCBF (14 Apr 2005)

"Nothing wrong with a non-combat arms job. Nothing wrong with it at all."

That's right.  "They also serve..." etc.  etc.

Tom


----------



## Canadian Sig (14 Apr 2005)

Last time I checked even clerks (and I dont mean that in a bad way so dont jump on me!) had to complete the BFT each year and PT every morning.


----------

